# Snow plow



## ms20492 (3 mo ago)

I'm interested in putting a snow plow on the front of this tractor. Obviously it has one mounted under the tractor. Is there a method to mount this mid-blade tractor on the front on these old F-cubs or is this a fabrication project?

Thanks!


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

It can be done. Here is an example. I test drove one like it a couple years ago (didn't buy it). Unless you have the correct unit, it would probably be a little bit of fabrication. The main adjustments would be to anchor the plow unit you have back to the drawbar.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Putting a plow on the front of a cub or any small 2wd light duty tractor is the engine/frame can not take a lot of pushing.
They can handle supporting the weight but will need sufficient X bracing back to the drawbar and/or rear axle mount pads.


----------

